# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Requisiti fallimento srl

## ironfab

Ciao ,in merito ai famosi 3 requisiti per dichiarare fallimento vorrei delucidazioni in merito al punto 2 o b:
aver realizzato, in qualunque modo risulti, nei tre esercizi precedenti la data di deposito dell'istanza di fallimento o dall'inizio dell'attività, se di durata inferiore, ricavi lordi per un ammontare complessivo annuo non superiore ad Euro 200.000 
Questa parte non mi è chiara ,in qualunque modo risulti che vuol dire?
Ricavi lordi ,come si calcolano e da cosa sono composti?
Si calcola una media dei 3 anni o basta un anno fuori parametro per essere dichiarati falliti?
Aspetto e intanto ringrazio.
Ciao Ironfab

----------


## Luca Bi

I ricavi lordi sono desumibili dalla voce di bilancio ricavi (A1 A5 di conto economico). Volendo il giudice fallimentare può istruire accertamenti se non considera inattendibile il bilancio od in caso di bilanci mai presentati. 
Basta aver ecceduto il parametro in uno solo degli esercizi precedenti e si è soggetti alla normativa.

----------


## ironfab

> I ricavi lordi sono desumibili dalla voce di bilancio ricavi (A1 A5 di conto economico). Volendo il giudice fallimentare può istruire accertamenti se non considera inattendibile il bilancio od in caso di bilanci mai presentati. 
> Basta aver ecceduto il parametro in uno solo degli esercizi precedenti e si è soggetti alla normativa.

  A1) intendi Ricavi dalle vendite e prestazioni ?
A5 Altri ricavi e proventi ? 
Intendi queste 2 voci?
Aspetto e intanto ringrazio
Ciao <ironfab

----------


## Luca Bi

> A1) intendi Ricavi dalle vendite e prestazioni ?
> A5 Altri ricavi e proventi ? 
> Intendi queste 2 voci?
> Aspetto e intanto ringrazio
> Ciao <ironfab

  L'art. 1 della Legge Fallimentare parla di "ricavi lordi", quindi io considereri tutta la voce A "Valore della produzione" di Conto Economico.  
La mia esperienza, mi dice, che i casi vanno analizzati singolarmente.

----------


## ironfab

> L'art. 1 della Legge Fallimentare parla di "ricavi lordi", quindi io considereri tutta la voce A "Valore della produzione" di Conto Economico.  
> La mia esperienza, mi dice, che i casi vanno analizzati singolarmente.

  cioè ,se uno rispetta questi requisiti è infallibile o c'è una discrezione giudiziaria?
Cioè uno da legge non è fallibile  e invece un giudice o chi per esso può dichiararlo fallito uguale?

----------


## Luca Bi

> cioè ,se uno rispetta questi requisiti è infallibile o c'è una discrezione giudiziaria?
> Cioè uno da legge non è fallibile  e invece un giudice o chi per esso può dichiararlo fallito uguale?

  Se in uno solo dei 3 anni precedenti hai sorpassato il limite dei ricavi sei fallibile. 
Fondamentalmente è il debitore ha dover dimostrare di non essere fallibile, cioè di non sorpassare i parametri. Il tribunale fallimentare impone al debitore di depositare gli ultimi 3 bilanci ed una situazuione patrimoniale ed economica aggiornata prima dell'udienza. Se il debitore non rpesenta documentazione, fallisce.  
In udienza fallimentare è presente il creditore istante, che può contestare il bilancio e le deduzioni difensive. Il giudice fallimentare può anche verificare (tramite la GdF, normalente) la "realtà" sottostante la bilancio o alla situazione patrimoniale presentata. 
Faccio un esempio reale. Ho fatto consulenza ad un creditore che presenta istanza di fallimento.
In udienza il debitore presenta dei bilanci che erano sotto i limiti di fallibilità, tuttavia erano presenti tre creditori istanti ed il valore dei loro crediti superava ampiamente il limite di fallibilità. 
Si è arrivati all dichiarazione di fallimento, nonostante i bilanci presentati.

----------


## ironfab

Ho un dubbio,ho emesso cambiali ad un fornitore per conto della società SRL di cui sono legale rappresentante,in debitore ho messo il timbro della società completo di tutti i dati ma dove si firma ho messo solo la mia firma senza timbro..
in caso di non pagamento rischio qualcosa personalmente?

----------


## Luca Bi

> Ho un dubbio,ho emesso cambiali ad un fornitore per conto della società SRL di cui sono legale rappresentante,in debitore ho messo il timbro della società completo di tutti i dati ma dove si firma ho messo solo la mia firma senza timbro..
> in caso di non pagamento rischio qualcosa personalmente?

  Le cambiali mi sembrano sottoscritte correttamente. 
In caso di mancato pagamento si viene iscritti nel bollettino dei protesti ed il debito cresce di oneri spese ed interessi...

----------


## ironfab

Ciao vorrei informazioni su questo:
Ai sensi dell'art 2560 del c.c. il legislatore dispone la responsabilità solidale del'acquirente per i debiti relativi all'azienda ceduta, se essi risultano dalle scritture contabili obbligatorie. Il soggetto che compra è quindi tenuto a pagare i debiti pregressi del cedente, ovviamente se questo non paga, se :
1) sono debiti inerenti l'azienda;
2) sono sorti precedentemente all'acquisto dell'azienda;
3) sono evidenziati nelle scritture contabili.
La responsabilità solidale vale anche per i debiti INPS e per i debiti INAIL, 
nonchè quelli tributari. 
Cioè io compro un attività(bar-caffetteria) da una società srl che ha dei debiti ,sono tenuto a pagarli io?
cosa vuol dire "se essi risultano dalle scritture contabili obbligatorie"?
Quali sono le scritture contabili obbligatorie? 
Aspetto con ansia vostre info...

----------

